# How would you like a realistic FPS game?



## Tony Lou (Sep 10, 2013)

In every FPS game, even if the enemies put more holes in your character than a salt shaker he still survives.

What if there was a game where each bullet actually causes the damage it realistically should.

I'm talking about relevant crippling effects depending on where you're hit, like moving slower if the character is shot in one leg, or being dangerously near death if it hits a vital point.

And no such thing as getting shot 20 times without dying. Unless you're wearing proper gear of course, but it often isn't the case.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 10, 2013)

Wouldn't that be a nice innovation to the old FPS genre. 

I'd play it, as long as it's not Call of Duty. Fucking military settings 8U.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Sep 10, 2013)

Wouldn't a game like that be really frustating, wouldn't be that much of a video game.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm not well acquainted with the genre, but surely there are some games that this sort of gameplay, at least optionally?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm pretty sure there are some games like that out there somewhere.

Probably somewhere in the depths of the PC library.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 10, 2013)

Actually for it to be a truly realistic FPS, it'd have to be on the 3DS and be about trench warfare, or some other gameplay mechanic and level design that suits an FPS designed around depth perception

That'd be funny a stylized FPS thats more realistic than any FPS for consoles


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 10, 2013)

Technically, the closest we have to that is Arma. Though to be honest, I'd probably be more frustrated playing something like that as opposed to entertained.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 10, 2013)

i would hate it whit a passion.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 10, 2013)

If we get some competent level designers then they should manage to put sufficient cover in the maps. 

If the developers are competent they'd find a way to balance it out.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 11, 2013)

I wouldn't like it, there are certain aspects of realism that can be beneficial to game, such as proper ammo and magazine management, but otherwise it extremely frustrating.


----------



## PureWIN (Sep 11, 2013)

It can be a gamemode, but ultimately it would be a very frustrating and slow-paced game. COD's Hardcore Mode is the closest thing.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 11, 2013)

I thought Counterstrike was pretty close?


----------



## Naruto (Sep 11, 2013)

It's called Counter-Strike.



Wesley said:


> I thought Counterstrike was pretty close?



Damn, beat me to it.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 11, 2013)

I think arma or one of its mods is a bit close. Plus its also difficult.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 11, 2013)

Realistic injuries? Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth. Go.

//HbS


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 11, 2013)

The rail gun in Quake 3 is generally a one shot killer but it's slow and requires a steady hand. 

A lot of people still like to play rail duels. As for other guns that are actually fast what should matter is where it hits, that still doesn't mean survive 50 rounds because they were to your arm or something but you know 3/4 hits in a non-lethal areas should be acceptable.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Sep 11, 2013)

The game you are looking for is Red Orchestra. The original game was a sort of hit with realism enthusiasts, the sequel is basically the same kind of game, but more streamlined and up to date graphics. But you can't play it like you would a regular fps, you will die instantly. The guns are a bit unwieldy as well, beause of realism. Aiming down the sight is well and good but you have to adjust for bullet trajectory as well, which is maddening untill you get the hang of it. Also, it's strictly multiplayer afaik.


----------

